
OOP Alternative to Utility Classes - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2014/05/05/oop-alternative-to-utility-classes.html?2014-18
======
bibonix
What about performance? Replacing every static method call with a class
instantiation looks like an overhead for me.

~~~
yegor256a
Yes, I agree, this may become a performance issue, but I strongly believe that
a good design is a much more important feature of modern software than its
performance (there could be exceptions, of course), see my post about it:
[http://www.yegor256.com/2014/10/26/hacker-vs-programmer-
ment...](http://www.yegor256.com/2014/10/26/hacker-vs-programmer-
mentality.html)

